# First Vegas trip - where to stay?



## vistana90 (Mar 4, 2006)

DW, DS (9), DD (12) and I are exchanging into California next summer (2007). We've exchanged into resorts in Florida and Williamsburg many times, but this will be our first trip to the west coast of USA. In view of this DW wishes to push the boat out.....not a little, but quite a lot  

We've already managed to exchange into 2 consecutive weeks in July at Lawrence Welk at Escondido (yes, I know we will need to make good use use of the car at that resort). We're trying to get a week in Vegas, the first week in July, before driving to Econdido. We don't want to stay on the Strip (traffic, construction, etc).  We want a two bedroom unit in a decent family resort and here's 3 I've identified from reports;-

1. Fairfield Grand Desert 
2. The Cliffs at Peace Canyon 
3. Grandview at Las Vegas 

I know that 2 and 3 are a distance from the action but I'm quite happy to drive (even on the "wrong" side of the road  ). I don't want a resort where there are any parking problems either - the closer we can park to the entrance to the accommodation the better (seems to rule out GVC @ Hilton from what I've read). We're also restricting choice to Gold Crown

Question is - Would these 3 resorts be on your list from the parameters I've given and are there any others worth considering? Also does Vegas tend to get crowded, like Disney, around 4 July?

We are also looking to add a week close to LA after LV, but that looks like a hotel job, looking at availability. Should be quite some holiday/vacation 

TIA

Alex


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 4, 2006)

Based on your scenario (and my previous posts), I like the Grandview. I think the Cliffs is probably more of a drive while Grandview is a pretty straight shot and parking is good. I haven't been to the Fairfield but, most FF resorts are well rated. I'm sure you'll get more input.  Watch that driving on the wrong side thing, though.  Enjoy!


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Cliff's*

We loved Cliff's and would do it again in a second.  If you really want to know from experience I would contact Fern, she lives in Vegas and would and could be very helpful to you.  
You will love Lawrence Welk, we own there and have stayed there many times.  It is one of the family favorites for us.  If I can be of any help e-mail me at BBGach@sbcglobal.net
We usually make our trips with 2 kids.  When we did Vegas last time it was just the wife and I so we had a one bedroom at The Cliff's at Peace Canyon but next time it will be with kids and a 2 bedroom.  
Bart


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 4, 2006)

Vegas will be crowded and hot around July 4th, but most all the fireworks action will be *away* from the Strip.  Its family time for us, with picnics and programs in local parks, etc.

I've never stayed at any of the resorts mentioned.  Grandview is closest to me, its on Las Vegas Blvd., but away from the Striip.  Grand Desert is walkable to Aladdin on the Strip, but in the hot weather you won't want to walk it much, I don't think.  Cliffs at Peace Canyon is more in a residential neighborhood.  There are plenty of amenities out there as far as shopping, etc. but not a lot of casinos, etc.

You'll want to plan for very hot weather, and to be indoors between 2PM and 7PM daily.  You also need to know if you want to walk for exercise you need to do it really, really early, like between 6AM and 8AM.  That is the coolest time of day,k  and will probably still be over 89 degrees.  Its not unusual for it to be 95 degrees or warmer at 11PM.

You need to always carry a water bottle with you in Las Vegas, and sip continually, because of the heat and lack of humidity.  Because it is so dry, you may not feel thursty even when you are becoming dehydrated.  You also need to wear clothes that are natural fiber if you have them, you'll be much cooler.

Fern


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Don't discount the Hilton*

I am not sure where you heard about parking problems at the GVC at the Hilton, but that is far from the truth.

The parking is more than readily available. 

The pool is quite nice, and even though it is not on the strip the monorail is within a hundred yards.

Fairfield has the best pools of the area and most of the parking is underground (the Hilron has a covered lot well).   We are Fairfield owners and would normally reccomend any resort, but I would insist on a unit in the newest tower.

We stayed in the old bulding last year and found it dated.

Dan


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 4, 2006)

MoeDan2727 said:
			
		

> I am not sure where you heard about parking problems at the GVC at the Hilton, but that is far from the truth.
> 
> The parking is more than readily available.
> 
> ...



Old building? Dated? I didn't think Fairfields Grand Desert was old enough to be "dated" yet?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2006)

With a 9 and 12 year old I think I would skip Las Vegas.  They can't go into the casinos with you, and I certainly wouldn't let them wander around on their own.  

I don't find the general atmosphere of the strip appropriate for youngsters at all - there is a reason the call it Sin City you know.  The billboards, and pornographic flyers they hand out on the strip advertising everything from prostitution to strip clubs are enough to make a sailor blush.   

I know many people take their kids to LV, but with a 9 and 12 year old, I would go for a Southern Cal timeshare instead and visit  Disneyland, Universal Studios, Sea World, San Diego Zoo, etc. - MUCH more appropriate for kids and a bit cooler than LV in July.

Don't get me wrong - LV is FUN for adults, I just don't like it for kids.


----------



## debraxh (Mar 4, 2006)

We've been to Las Vegas twice over 4th of July and it hasn't been crowded.  In fact last year we got a really great rate at the Venetian so that tells me it wasn't a busy time.  There's not much special going on at the strip for the 4th, most of the celebrations and fireworks are in other areas (mentioned by Fern).  I do think you can count on it being hot, though


----------



## Avery (Mar 4, 2006)

I would also add the Villas at Polo Towers to the list. We found the location very central (across the road from the Bellagio, down the street from MGM), no parking trouble (valet was either free or very reasonable), and the room beautiful.


----------



## vistana90 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your helpful comments  

nightnurse613 - It's always a pleasure to drive on the "wrong" side of the road - it means I'm on holiday/vacation  

Icc5 - good to hear nice things about Cliffs - this is probably our favourite of the 3 as it has 2 bed availability. I probably won't arrange exchange until I can book my flights (August). Thanks for your offer re advice for Welk. Do you mind if I take you up on your kind offer after I arrange my flights - then, at least I'll know for sure what's been organised?

Fern Modena - Thanks for advice. We were in Williamsburg, Virginia for 3 weeks last July. On the weather maps on breakfast TV they were showing LV's temperature as being 113F for several consecutive days  The heat is my biggest fear to be honest and I think it will be wise to save my beer rations for California, where it's cooler  I will make sure that we take plenty of cottons.

MoeDan2727 - A member posted on another another thread that (s)he had quite a ways to transport her luggage from car to unit when she stayed at GVC @ the Hilton. I've also read that it's best to use valet parking there. It may be I've got the wrong idea about valet parking (valet parking is virtually unknown this side of the pond), but I prefer to be able to just leave our unit, jump in the car and do the reverse when coming home. I don't know that I'd be able to do that with valet parking.....need to wait for the car?

DeniseM - We won't be going to the casinos for gambling. We will be visiting those casino hotels with kid friendly entertainment (e.g. Circus Circus) as well as doing trips further afield (Hoover Dam). We wanted to stay off strip for exactly the reasons you mentioned.

debraxh - It would suit us quite nicely if it wasn't too crowded.

Avery - Thanks for the suggestion.The villas at Polo Towers looks a very fine resort. I believe it's on the Strip. For us that would rule it out unfortunately.

Another question if I may. If we get things organised as we wish we will be flying into LAX, overnighting there and picking up the car, we'll then have 5 or so days at LV, 2 weeks (to recover  ) at Escondido and then 5 or 6 days at LA. The way things are shaping up we will probably have to drive between all 3 locations.....seems to be roughly 250 miles per sector?. Fortunately we'll probably be travelling to LV on a Sunday or Monday and away from LV to Escondido on a Saturday.....this seems to be against the prevailing traffic, fortunately. Apart from making sure the car is full of gas, are there any problems I should look out for on the longish journeys to and from LV? 

Thanks again.

Alex


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 5, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> With a 9 and 12 year old I think I would skip Las Vegas.  They can't go into the casinos with you, and I certainly wouldn't let them wander around on their own.



Who told you that? Kids are allowed to go into and walk through the casino's with their parents. They just can't stop and play any of the games. Their parents can't stop and play games while the other parent holds onto the kids and watches but, the kids are allowed to go through the casino's. 

When our daughter was 14 (she turned 15 in Vegas) we went on a tour of the casino's with her and her 13 year old cousin. Of all the trips we've taken, Vegas has been the only one she wants to go back and see again (she's almost 23 now). In fact, Vegas is the only one she continued to talk about long after we got back and that includes a Disney/Universal trip we made were she turned 16.

Kids most certainly ARE allowed into the casino's. They just have to walk through them rather than stop and watch their parents, or other adults, play the games.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 5, 2006)

vistana90 said:
			
		

> Another question if I may. If we get things organised as we wish we will be flying into LAX, overnighting there and picking up the car, we'll then have 5 or so days at LV, 2 weeks (to recover  ) at Escondido and then 5 or 6 days at LA. The way things are shaping up we will probably have to drive between all 3 locations.....seems to be roughly 250 miles per sector?. Fortunately we'll probably be travelling to LV on a Sunday or Monday and away from LV to Escondido on a Saturday.....this seems to be against the prevailing traffic, fortunately. Apart from making sure the car is full of gas, are there any problems I should look out for on the longish journeys to and from LV?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Alex



WATCH YOUR CAR HIRE CONTRACT CAREFULLY. Especially the limitations concerning milage and state lines. It's been a while but there were a few news articles on people who got wacked with some hefty milage fee's when they returned their unlimited milage rentals. The reason was the CA contracts sometimes have a limitation in the fine print that says you can not take the car across state lines into Nevada. Some rental car companies have been know to put GPS tracking systems on thier cars. Once the car crosses the state line, milage fee's are added to the base price of the rental. It's been several months but one poor fellow had a bill in the thousands of dollars from a Budget dealer somewhere in LA for doing the same thing you're talking about.

Not all car rental companies do this and most will allow you to cross certain states borders but, they all have limits. Be sure to check what the limits of your rental car are before you just assume you have free milage to wherever you want to drive. I can't think of a worse way to end a vacation.


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 5, 2006)

*HGVC, parking, and cars*

I have parked several times at the Flamingo HGVC and I don't recall any problems.  I think we parked, checked in, droppped off our bags, and then moved the car to the big Flamingo parking garage.  I don't recall any hassles and I did not use valet parking.  This has been a few years ago, so maybe this has changed.

The HGVC Flamingo is very close to the monorail, which your kids would probably enjoy.

Terri J


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Desert*

Just remember you will be driving through Desert so have plenty of water with you in case of any emergencies.  We drove from Vegas (after getting married 18 years ago) to Los Angeles and then went on a cruise to Mexico.  The drive was an easy drive to make and we hardly had any traffic to deal with at all.
Bart


----------



## vistana90 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks again folks  

dougp26364 - good advice, many thanks  

TerriJ - In all ways but one the Flamingo GVC would be ideal. Unfortunately, as its on the Strip, we've had to rule it out.

Icc5 - thanks again for the advice. I hope that we have the same luck as you with the traffic.

Alex


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 5, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> Who told you that? Kids are allowed to go into and walk through the casino's with their parents. They just can't stop and play any of the games. Their parents can't stop and play games while the other parent holds onto the kids and watches but, the kids are allowed to go through the casino's.



Yes, Doug, I realize this.  I was trying to say that the children couldn't go with their parents when they gamble.  Sorry if I wasn't clear.  Anyway, taking turns watching the kids while one parent gambles isn't my idea of a good family vacation.  I stand by my post - I don't like LV for a vacation with children.


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 5, 2006)

I completely understand.  You may already know this, the Flamingo hotel and casino is actually on the strip, and the timeshare buildings are in the back, sortof like the back piece of a big box.  But it is very close to the strip.

Happy travels.


----------



## vistana90 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Terri......I didn't know Flamingo GVC was at rear of property. It might just be too close to the Strip still, though. It really does get very good ratings.

Thanks for your help, once again  

Alex


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 6, 2006)

Alex,

I'm not sure if you know that there are 3 Hilton timeshares.
Flamingo, LV Hilton, New Strip location. 

I wouldn't stay at Flamingo with my kids during summer. Pool is full of drunk college kids. Winter time is fine

The LV Hilton location is great. Its off the strip. 
The pool is nice, not too crowded. Easy parking in the parking structure. You can pull right up to the front door and unload the luggage. They have bellmen to help you. Plenty of parking. 
The LV Hilton is right next door and it has great dining, fast food and everything you need. Its an easy drive to Circus Circus without much traffic at all. Its right next to the monorail station

The newest location on the strip is very easy to drive without traffic. Its right off the freeway and pretty far from the heart of the strip. Its walkable to Circus Circus. They have a great pool complex. I dont really consider this on the strip since its away from the heart of the strip. 
You will have to valet park, but I've never waited more than 5 minutes for my car. Also, you can call down from your room and they will have your car waiting. Its $6.00 /day or $25/week for unlimited in and out valet. plus any tips you want to give. 

If neither of these appeal to you, I'd stay at Fairfield


----------



## vistana90 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Dave, and thank you  

Hmmmmm.....you've certainly given me something to think about. Yes, I knew there were 3 GVCs in LV. All have very high ratings, I see - Flamingo best of all, but I've already ruled that one out.

Your comments have cajoled me into digging out my mapps again and I see that the Hilton is further off the Strip than I first thought. MoeDan2727 and yourself both confirm that there are no parking problems there. In short, I've taken your advice and added it to the list.

I think I might have become confused between the GVC @ the Hilton and the GVC @ the Strip as regards the parking problem (I'm old, so I'm allowed to be confused  ). My bottom line regards parking is that I'm not used to it and don't like the sound of it. I'm too used to Timeshare exchanges into Vistana & Orange Lake near Orlando and the Plantation resorts at Williamsburg, where you park your car at the unit and, when the fancy takes you, jump into the car and go - no need to phone to get your car brought out to you. I realise that this is a personal preference and others will see it differently. BTW, no truth in the theory that I'm just showing my Scottish frugality and trying to avoid paying the valet tips  

Thanks again, all of you


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think you would feel that The Flamingo is "on the strip" when you were in residence.  You'd park the car and go to your unit, spend time in the pool, etc., get in the car and go wherever you wanted.....the strip wouldn't intrude on your vacation.  You'd be getting in the car to go to the spots you wanted; there would be no people handing out porno on the way to the car, etc.  If it would be perfect except that it's on the strip, I wouldn't rule it out.  You might find that it actually would be perfect.


----------



## lauran24 (Mar 7, 2006)

*We love taking the kids!!!*

We've taken the kids the last couple of years around the 2nd week in July.  If you guys like basketball, they hold rookie camp there at UNLV, it is awesome!!!

We stay at the Carriage House, which is w/i walking distance for us, but like Fern said, it's hot.

It's going to be even bigger this year, I believe it starts on July 6th and goes to the 14th.  Tix are cheap, you can sit in the front row or have really great seats, talk to the players, get pics, etc.

You have Circus/Circus, there are tons of other rides around the strip too.  Madame Tussauds, the Chocolate Factory.....mmmmmm.....Hoover Dam, Lake Mead.

Lots to do with kids, ours are now 10 & 14 and they love it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 7, 2006)

vistana90 said:
			
		

> ...My bottom line regards parking is that I'm not used to it and don't like the sound of it. I'm too used to Timeshare exchanges into Vistana & Orange Lake near Orlando and the Plantation resorts at Williamsburg, where you park your car at the unit and, when the fancy takes you, jump into the car and go - no need to phone to get your car brought out to you. I realise that this is a personal preference and others will see it differently. BTW, no truth in the theory that I'm just showing my Scottish frugality and trying to avoid paying the valet tips
> 
> Thanks again, all of you


I'm can't be sure of the HGVC (because I haven't stayed there), but every other hotel on the strip has a free, self-parking area.  They are in business to bring in customers, and they make sure to offer valet parking for those who want it, and free self-parking for those who would rather not pay the valet.


----------



## Blues (Mar 7, 2006)

All 3 HGVCs have free self-parking available.

The Flamingo HGVC, at least, also has valet parking available for a fee, if you wish.  Not sure about the other 2; I think not, because parking is too convenient at the other 2 to justify valet.

Parking convenience, in order from most to least convenient:
1. HGVC Hilton.  Entrance is from Paradise, which is off-strip and only moderately busy.  Lots of parking spaces in the lot, and only a few steps further is the parking garage for the hotel.  The hotel's parking garage is actually more convenient to the timeshare than to the hotel.

2. HGVC strip.  Entrance is from the strip, but it's the northern section of the strip which is not as busy as the Mirage to MGM section.  There always was enough parking in their lot, but I haven't been back since the construction started for the new towers; so I'm not sure if that's true.

3. HGVC Flamingo.  It's a lot more convenient, walking-wise, to use the hotel parking structure rather than that designated for the timeshare.  But the hotel parking structure is accessed from a busy part of the strip; so it's not as convenient while driving.  But I still recommend it, because it's a convenient walk to the timeshare.  The timeshare's parking structure is very inconvenient as a pedestrian -- you end up walking down a road that's more like an alley, and it feels dangerous to me.

Edited to correct:  I recall now that the hotel parking structure can also be accessed from the rear street (Koval?).  So it's actually not too inconvenient while driving.  Even so, you have to navigate a busy part of Flamingo Blvd; so the other two are still more convenient.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 7, 2006)

Very simply....

Valet @ HGVC Flamingo & on the Strip (last time I was there $6 per day)

Self park @ the HGVC @ the Hilton.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 9, 2006)

Look out for rain!  Although you will be driving through desert there can be rain and when there is you must be concerned about flooding and highway washout.  My wife and I drove from LAX to Palm Springs in a consistent, persistent, pouring rain.  Half the time I could not see.  If it wasn't for my GPS unit I would have missed important signs and exits.  I credit the gps with getting me to my destination safely.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 9, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about the rain. 

I have travelled to Vegas and back close to 100 times and maybe twice hit heavy rain. 
but yes it was pretty bad..  I'm not sure how you could get lost though.. 
you'd be on the same highway all the way from Vegas to Escondido


----------

